# Rock and Republic cosmetics



## Bonitinha (Jul 26, 2010)

For those of you interested in Rock and Republic makeup, here are some pics from my last haul from Hautelook.  So sad to hear that this line is probably being discontinued after just 2 years on the market (I hear the brand is just going to stick with their luxe jean line).  They are expensive if you buy them full price, but on Hautelook, they were 50% off (which makes the blushes $20 and the shadows $14 -- plus, they are *huge*)

First off, Blushes L to R -- Tease, Call Me, and Kinky (Call Me is usually sold out on these sales, so I was excited to snag it!  These blushes are amazing!)






Purple shadows L to R -- Twisted, Tempting, and Paranoid (the most gorgeous shimmer)





Neutral shadows L to R -- Spy, Sabotage, Diffused (the only bummer with these is that Sabotage and Diffused are very similar)





Picture of packaging (they are still in the bottom half of the box in the pic)





Picture of the "hat boxes" they come in (love this -- feels like you are opening a little present)





I am hoping it is just a rumor that they are closing out the cosmetics?  Anyone know for sure?


----------



## jazm1n3s (Jul 27, 2010)

They're not discontinuing their cosmetics line. Somebody emailed them to ask and they replied on their facebook page. So, no worries


----------



## Shypo (Jul 27, 2010)

Very nice haul, Bonitinha!!!  I love the packaging too!  I think I might have to pick up Paranoid on my next order....I thought it was matte and have a gazillion purple matte shadows so I skipped it with this order.  Thinking if the shimmer is that pretty, then I should probably give it a whirl! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks for sharing the pics!!!


----------



## Bonitinha (Jul 27, 2010)

Shypo -- Paranoid has just a hint of shimmer -- really pretty (kind of like MAC Satin finish I think).  I want some of their blue shadows -- but I also want the Chanel Blue Celeste quad, so do I really need that many blues??  lol

Jazm -- thanks for the heads up about their FB  page.  It seems they are low on so much of their inventory on their website -- so who knows??  I'll just get it while I can


----------



## Vixxan (Jul 28, 2010)

*Rock & Republic Website*

Rock & Republic

I am trying to purchase a couple of blushes from this site but I can't figure out how to select a shade. Can someone please help me navigate this site?

Thanks


----------



## AshleyDanielle (Jul 28, 2010)

*Re: Rock & Republic Website*

i clicked it like 3x before a box finally popped up on the bottom...keep clicking on the blush


----------



## Vixxan (Jul 28, 2010)

*Re: Rock & Republic Website*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AshleyDanielle* 

 
_i clicked it like 3x before a box finally popped up on the bottom...keep clicking on the blush_

 
Thanks for responding.

Can you select a color?


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Jul 28, 2010)

*Re: Rock & Republic Website*

I know there is two sites, one thats just rockandrepublic.com and then i think when you are there you have to click on shop and it goes to shop.rockandrepublic.com or something like that!


----------



## AshleyDanielle (Jul 28, 2010)

*Re: Rock & Republic Website*

Yes.....when you click on the blush or whatever you are trying to buy.....scroll down the page a bit, and it will show you a selection.....it will show you little circles to move your mouse over, to show the colors. click on one of the little circles, and click the button that says "buy" then it will take you to a diff page.....then it will show you "blush $40" then you click that picture and it will show you what you are trying to buy


----------



## Purple (Jul 28, 2010)

I bought some stuff on Hautelook too, but sadly Call Me came broken
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, but I refused to return it because it was sold out a few minutes later so I´m afraid that will not be Call Me for me!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Attachment 11496

Attachment 11497

Attachment 11498

Attachment 11499


----------



## Vixxan (Jul 28, 2010)

*Re: Rock & Republic Website*

I finally called them and they only have shameless in stock. Thanks for helping me out. I guess I found out about this one a little too late.


----------



## Ingenue (Jul 28, 2010)

I've been using R&R cosmetics on and off for about a year. They didn't sell well at Nordstrom (which is where I discovered them)... so they're gone. I believe they're still available at the boutique in Beverly Hills.

For the price point, you get a LOT of product with the eyeshadows and blushes. They are highly pigmented with major staying power. The lip glosses are wonderful (trust fund & hot sauce are my favorites) but go rank rather quickly.

The foundations tended to get muddy on clients, so I tossed them. I didn't like the mousse at all. The mascara isn't very impressive, and I passed on the scuplting/highlighting duos.

I would say their BEST products are the blushes... followed by the eyshadows and the lipglosses.


----------



## Purple (Jul 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ingenue* 

 
_I've been using R&R cosmetics on and off for about a year. They didn't sell well at Nordstrom (which is where I discovered them)... so they're gone. I believe they're still available at the boutique in Beverly Hills.

For the price point, you get a LOT of product with the eyeshadows and blushes. They are highly pigmented with major staying power. The lip glosses are wonderful (trust fund & hot sauce are my favorites) but go rank rather quickly.

The foundations tended to get muddy on clients, so I tossed them. I didn't like the mousse at all. The mascara isn't very impressive, and I passed on the scuplting/highlighting duos.

I would say their BEST products are the blushes... followed by the eyshadows and the lipglosses._

 
I´m with you...I love Call Me blush (it´s the only one that I have been using), and both lipglosses, they taste/smell very good and stay on for five or more hours


----------



## rhondavancouver (Jul 28, 2010)

Am really digging the packaging! And kinky looks fab!!!


----------



## Smf16 (Jul 28, 2010)

How often do they have sales on hautelook? I would love to snag some of these blushes...very pretty colors!


----------



## Bonitinha (Jul 28, 2010)

Purple -- what a huge bummer that your blush was broken!  I am wearing Call Me today and I love it (I think it is much better than Nars Orgasm).  It is too bad they are sold out of most of their blushes on their website.  I wonder if they plan to restock -- or if they really will let them phase out.  
I really wish I would have gotten a few more blushes, because they are truly amazing!
I did a purple smokey look with my new shadows yesterday and it literally lasted all day and night.  They have great pigmentation.  I am a sucker for the packaging, too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Smf16 -- I would say in the year that I've been a member of Hautelook, they have done 4 R&R sales.  If you haven't signed up yet -- I would.  They send emails of all of their sales.  I ignore most of them -- I only buy from a few of the cosmetics sales.


----------



## Ingenue (Jul 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Purple* 

 
_I´m with you...I love Call Me blush (it´s the only one that I have been using), and both lipglosses, they taste/smell very good and stay on for five or more hours 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
My absolute favorite blushes are Spank and Immoral.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 There's NOTHING like their lipglosses... right?! They aren't sticky at all. I love them. I just want them to last longer before they go bad. I'm on my third tube of Trust Fund.


----------



## Smf16 (Jul 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bonitinha* 

 
_Purple -- what a huge bummer that your blush was broken! I am wearing Call Me today and I love it (I think it is much better than Nars Orgasm). It is too bad they are sold out of most of their blushes on their website. I wonder if they plan to restock -- or if they really will let them phase out. 
I really wish I would have gotten a few more blushes, because they are truly amazing!
I did a purple smokey look with my new shadows yesterday and it literally lasted all day and night. They have great pigmentation. I am a sucker for the packaging, too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Smf16 -- I would say in the year that I've been a member of Hautelook, they have done 4 R&R sales. If you haven't signed up yet -- I would. They send emails of all of their sales. I ignore most of them -- I only buy from a few of the cosmetics sales._

 
 I am signed up with hautelook but unfortunately I mostly ignore emails unless there is a brand I know I want...I am definitely going to have to keep a look out now! I see the website is sold out of most colors now except Shameless...thanks!


----------



## Bonitinha (Jul 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ingenue* 

 
_My absolute favorite blushes are Spank and Immoral.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 There's NOTHING like their lipglosses... right?! They aren't sticky at all. I love them. I just want them to last longer before they go bad. I'm on my third tube of Trust Fund._

 
I love Spank blush , too.  Really just gives the *perfect* flush on the cheeks!  I tried out Tease the other day and it is really pretty -- looks like a lilac-y pink on (reminds  me of MAC Azalea Blossom).  Loving Call Me -- and tomorrow I will try out Kinky blush.
 I bought 4 glosses a while ago and haven't had any luck with the staying power.  Do you layer them over a lipstick or wear them on their own?  The tubes are adorable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I have been loving my Chanel glossimers lately and haven't been paying any attention to my other glosses  lol


----------



## Bonitinha (Jul 28, 2010)

One more pic for those of you waiting for the next Hautelook sale:






L to R:  Mistress l/g, Alpa Blonde l/g, Spank blush, Vacant l/g, and Preppy Punk l/g
The colors look very different in person than on the site, so here are some items I bought in a previous sale.  I actually wasn't wowed by the glosses, but love the blushes


----------



## MacAtFirstSight (Jul 28, 2010)

For those of you that are wanting to try out R&R, they are currently 50% off at Rockandrepublic website.
Use code ROCKCOSMETICS for 50% off all of their cosmetics line.
They've just restocked their blushes but seems to be out of stock of call me and spank. 

HTH


----------



## Purple (Jul 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ingenue* 

 
_My absolute favorite blushes are Spank and Immoral.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 There's NOTHING like their lipglosses... right?! They aren't sticky at all. I love them. I just want them to last longer before they go bad. I'm on my third tube of Trust Fund._

 
WOW!! Your third tube??!! Is that because you finished each tube or because they went bad??


----------



## Purple (Jul 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bonitinha* 

 
_Purple -- what a huge bummer that your blush was broken!  I am wearing Call Me today and I love it (I think it is much better than Nars Orgasm).  It is too bad they are sold out of most of their blushes on their website.  I wonder if they plan to restock -- or if they really will let them phase out.  
I really wish I would have gotten a few more blushes, because they are truly amazing!
I did a purple smokey look with my new shadows yesterday and it literally lasted all day and night.  They have great pigmentation.  I am a sucker for the packaging, too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Smf16 -- I would say in the year that I've been a member of Hautelook, they have done 4 R&R sales.  If you haven't signed up yet -- I would.  They send emails of all of their sales.  I ignore most of them -- I only buy from a few of the cosmetics sales._

 
I know, I was 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, but I tought that I didn`t pay full price and try to enjoy that beautiful color (those are a makeup addict words
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).
Soon as I can I will try the eyeshadows, it`s  wonderful that they have great pigmentation!


----------



## Ingenue (Jul 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Purple* 

 
_WOW!! Your third tube??!! Is that because you finished each tube or because they went bad??
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I finished two of 'em. I use it a lot over other colors. But one of them went bad.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Incidentally, it's the one I got from Nordstrom. The other two I got through the mail.


----------



## Ingenue (Jul 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bonitinha* 

 
_I love Spank blush , too. Really just gives the *perfect* flush on the cheeks! I tried out Tease the other day and it is really pretty -- looks like a lilac-y pink on (reminds me of MAC Azalea Blossom). Loving Call Me -- and tomorrow I will try out Kinky blush.
I bought 4 glosses a while ago and haven't had any luck with the staying power. Do you layer them over a lipstick or wear them on their own? The tubes are adorable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have been loving my Chanel glossimers lately and haven't been paying any attention to my other glosses lol_

 
I mostly layer Trust Fund over other colors. But I LOVE Hot Sauce and Tyrant right out of the tube. They do WONDERS for my complexion... with just a little mascara and eyeliner! 

I haven't had issues with staying power for any of the R&R glosses.


----------



## User38 (Jul 29, 2010)

lovely colors, great packaging.. bad business strategy for a recession due to high price points and little competitive advantage in the cosmetics market.

they are low on inventory why?

oh ..


----------



## Bonitinha (Jul 29, 2010)

^^ I agree, they were just never marketed for the right demographic.  And at full price, they are really expensive (and for that money I'd much rather buy Chanel).  But at 50% off, it is quite the deal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I did get another blush (Foreplay -- the matte peach one) of the website since it is half off and .99 shipping with the code.  I noticed they are almost all out of their blushes again!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Hmmm, maybe they just need a new price point for their product . . .


----------



## Ingenue (Jul 30, 2010)

I agree with the mis-marketing thing. Between them and Chanel, you get LOADS more product. And R&R's demo seems to be much younger than the targeted Chanel addict (you youngn's are extra for the company, lol). And the 18-34 just isn't going to drop that kind of coin on those products. They've already spent 200+ on those jeans. There's only enough money leftover for some Wet N' Wild. What they SHOULD have done is separated it and launched it as a 'couture' line. That way they could attract a financially flush clientele, and create a following.


----------



## Ingenue (Jul 30, 2010)

I also feel like the product was 'soft launched.' It kind of just 'showed up' ... you know?


----------



## Bonitinha (Jul 30, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ingenue* 

 
_I also feel like the product was 'soft launched.' It kind of just 'showed up' ... you know?_

 
Yep, the first time I ever even heard of it was on Hautelook.  I wasn't sure about it at first -- I thought it might be too young.  I think now that I am in my late 30's, I have been gravitating more towards brands like Chanel.  But yep, a couture line would have been a great idea.


----------



## Shypo (Jul 30, 2010)

I love their products - I just received a second order from their website today, but Skintight e/s was pulverized - whoever is in their warehouse packing stuff is a moron.  It was wrapped only in tissue paper and tossed into a box 3 times the size that was needed to ship the products.....grrr.......I decided to go online and order it again, and of course it's gone.  So I called customer service....ugh.  The girl was trying to be helpful, but couldn't even find the color in inventory.  I asked her if the cosmetics line was being discontinued, and she said not that she knew.  She said that their inventory replenishment was 2-3 weeks out, but it's a 'blind' shipment so they don't know what they're getting (and I suspect that's why they can't have a backorder capability on the site).  So I suppose I'll do without Skintight for now, and hope that my next order (which is a big one and contains Paranoid Bonitinha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) doesn't arrive the same way.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have Foreplay in my cart right now (it's the only color left 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) - wondering if I should get it - any thumbs up?

Might try another lipgloss........

EDIT:  Now Foreplay is gone - when I added a shadow to my cart I got the message that it's out of stock.  Unbelievable.


----------



## Ingenue (Jul 30, 2010)

*Re: Rock & Republic Website*

SUPER fast shipping! My glosses came today! I ordered them Wednesday. I also got Foreplay Blush and a tinted primer in Sophia (yesterday). I guess I'll get them on Monday.

I just went back to the site, Foreplay Blush is still in stock.


----------



## Ingenue (Jul 30, 2010)

I ALREADY got my first order! I placed it on Wednesday...

Shypo, I ordered the Foreplay blush. I hope it comes intact. The lipglosses were bouncing around the box I just got. They just shove some tissue paper in there without actually wrapping the items. That's no good.


----------



## Shypo (Jul 30, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ingenue* 

 
_I ALREADY got my first order! I placed it on Wednesday...

Shypo, I ordered the Foreplay blush. I hope it comes intact. The lipglosses were bouncing around the box I just got. They just shove some tissue paper in there without actually wrapping the items. That's no good._

 
Yes, it's quite a departure from HauteLook.....I'm hoping I don't have problems with the 3 other orders I placed.  So I didn't get Foreplay cuz apparently they don't 'honor' what's in someone's cart - if someone else comes along and orders it too, and it's the last one, you're out of luck.  I am not happy.  Now the blush page says 'Coming Soon'.  So I can *hope* that they get stock in again in the next 2-3 weeks, and try to get Call Me.

I called them last week because for one of the orders I placed, I did not get an email confirmation, and the order status on the site said 'pending product'.  So I called, and the guy that answered was extremely helpful - called the warehouse.  He said that what 'pending-product' usually means is that they're checking to see if stock is available.  When he checked with the warehouse, he called me back and said that yes, they had just got a shipment in, and that my order would go out the next day.  So I guess it was a good thing that they got stock in.  I did notice a couple of days later that there were more blush colors available, though not a full stock.  They didn't stick around long - people are probably figuring the code out and ordering up what they can get.  Probably evil-bayers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

I've ordered all of the shadows I want, but wish I had got a couple more blushes while I had the chance.  I had Tease in my cart earlier in the week, but changed my mind.  Oh well, my own fault.

Like Bonitinha, I too am a Chanel glossimer girl - I ordered one R&R gloss, and for me it's just 'ok' too.

Oh, and my order took 5 working days to get here, but I'm on the East coast.


----------



## Bonitinha (Jul 30, 2010)

I hope my blush comes intact!  This is the first time I've ordered off of the R&R website -- all other times I've ordered from Hautelook and had no problem.
I must say with this 50% off and .99 shipping -- I'm hooked.  I am loving all of the products I got in my last shipment!  I really didn't think I'd venture too much out of MAC and Chanel -- but this is a great line.  And I am a sucker for the packaging -- nope, not too young for me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Cheryl -- I hope you get Call Me.  It is so gorgeous!  I was afraid that Tease might look too lavender -- but I love it.  It goes great in a look with cooler shadows.  
I think I have all of the blushes and shadows I want now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ingenue -- let me know what you think of Foreplay blush.  I'm excited to get it and try it out.  My little girls have been oohing and aaahhing over everything lol


----------



## Ingenue (Aug 2, 2010)

I got my latest order... good news! My blush came intact. It was poorly packaged, but somehow it survived the trip!

Foreplay is a soft apricot-like brown. Reminds me of a matte version of In Love by Chanel. I think it's gonna look great on me!


----------



## Ingenue (Aug 3, 2010)

Hey, did anyone order the tinted illuminizer or the primer? They've got these strange instructions on the website, about how to dispense the product? I followed the instructions and it is NOT working. Anyone else have this issue?


----------



## jazm1n3s (Aug 3, 2010)

Guys, R&R will be on sale again tomorrow @ 10am est at Beauty Story website. It's similar to Hautelook. I don't know how much the sale's gonna be, but hopefully more than 50% off 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I already have Call Me, All-Nighter, and X-Rated. I want Kinky blush and Tempting e/s now. I'm not sure Kinky will look good on my NC35 though.


----------



## DL83 (Aug 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jazm1n3s* 

 
_Guys, R&R will be on sale again tomorrow @ 10am est at Beauty Story website. It's similar to Hautelook. I don't know how much the sale's gonna be, but hopefully more than 50% off 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I already have Call Me, All-Nighter, and X-Rated. I want Kinky blush and Tempting e/s now. I'm not sure Kinky will look good on my NC35 though._

 
Beauty Story is run by the same guy who used to run Editor's Closet.  Right before he sold Editor's Closet to another company, they had a R&R cosmetics sale.  I ordered 2 blushes, Call Me & Spank. It took over a month to get to me and when it finally did, it was packaged so poorly, "Call Me" was shattered to pieces, which was unfortunate because that's the one I was looking forward to using the most.  My friend who ordered at the same time, had the exact same thing happen to her.  After many emails and eventually finding out Editor's Closet is run by a new company, I managed to get a refund from the people at Beauty Story, but they didn't even bother to respond to my friend.


----------



## jazm1n3s (Aug 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DL83* 

 
_Beauty Story is run by the same guy who used to run Editor's Closet.  Right before he sold Editor's Closet to another company, they had a R&R cosmetics sale.  I ordered 2 blushes, Call Me & Spank. It took over a month to get to me and when it finally did, it was packaged so poorly, "Call Me" was shattered to pieces, which was unfortunate because that's the one I was looking forward to using the most.  My friend who ordered at the same time, had the exact same thing happen to her.  After many emails and eventually finding out Editor's Closet is run by a new company, I managed to get a refund from the people at Beauty Story, but they didn't even bother to respond to my friend. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yea, i ordered from them too, but the slow shipping is due to the warehouse not sending them products on time, and they gave me 20% back plus a free e/s brush, so i forgave them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think they're trying to prove themselves again with Beauty Story. I've emailed them several times and their CS is pretty good. I asked him if i can use my store credit at both EC/BS since they're under the same ownership, but he said that they're not, so maybe they're really under different management.


----------



## Tatyiona (Aug 3, 2010)

Rock and Republic sale today on Beauty Story! Everything 50% off! BEAUTY STORY | Register


----------



## Ingenue (Aug 3, 2010)

Of COURSE Call Me Blush is sold out!!! Did anyone on here get one?


----------



## Bonitinha (Aug 3, 2010)

Wow, I can't believe Call Me keeps selling out everywhere!  All of the blushes are sold out on the R&R official site.  I got it with the last Hautelook sale -- I'm so glad I snagged it!  I think you have to get on the second the sale starts on those sites.  I know sites like Gilt and Ideeli have R&R sales and maybe Hautelook will do another one, too.  Call Me is really worth tracking down -- the perfect glowy peach blush.


----------



## beautywithbre (Aug 3, 2010)

I tried to get call me but it was in someone's basket and I got tired of waiting.  Instead I got X-Rated and I have Kinky coming in the mail from R&R's 50% off sale they had on their website.  I have not ordered from Beauty Story yet but I emailed their customer service this morning and they replied to me within twenty minutes and added a discount to my order as well!  So far I am impressed, but we'll see about when my product arrives.


----------



## DL83 (Aug 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jazm1n3s* 

 
_Yea, i ordered from them too, but the slow shipping is due to the warehouse not sending them products on time, and they gave me 20% back plus a free e/s brush, so i forgave them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I think they're trying to prove themselves again with Beauty Story. I've emailed them several times and their CS is pretty good. I asked him if i can use my store credit at both EC/BS since they're under the same ownership, but he said that they're not, so maybe they're really under different management._

 
Ah, I see.  They gave me a percentage back for the inconvenience also, but it was less than 20%.  I didn't get any free items either.  Oh well.

Beauty Story emailed me an awesome coupon to use on the R&R sale.  It was too good of a deal to pass up since the blushes were half off, so I decided to use it and got Kinky & Tease.  In the comments section, I asked if they could package the items well and mark the item as fragile.  Hopefully, everything arrives safe and sound =X


----------



## Morena.Doll (Aug 3, 2010)

I ordered a few things and I hope it's all packaged well.
My order from R&R's site should be arriving this Thursday.


----------



## Bonitinha (Aug 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ingenue* 

 
_I got my latest order... good news! My blush came intact. It was poorly packaged, but somehow it survived the trip!

Foreplay is a soft apricot-like brown. Reminds me of a matte version of In Love by Chanel. I think it's gonna look great on me!_

 
What is it with them and their packaging procedures?  I got a blush today that was rattling around in the box -- just one piece of tissue.  I am amazed it remained intact also!  Whenever I have ordered from hautelook, everything comes packed in tissue.  The R&R warehouse needs to learn how to ship!
Foreplay is the blush I got today.  I am pretty cool toned, so I hope it works on me.  I can always put a pop of brighter blush on top if I need to.
I hope everyone can get their hands on Call Me


----------



## jazm1n3s (Aug 4, 2010)

I was gonna buy Kinky and Bedroom today but they were both sold out. I was sooo sad because i was waiting for the sale since last week 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I decided to get Foreplay though, couldn't bear to see the code unused. It's not as popular as Call Me or Kinky, but i hope it'll look good and natural on me


----------



## Bonitinha (Aug 4, 2010)

I heard R&R website will restock their blushes soon -- possibly next week.  Maybe they'll still have the 50% off promotion going and .99 shipping!


----------



## Tatyiona (Aug 4, 2010)

Beauty Story restocked the blushes but I believed Call me and spanked are still sold out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The $15 promo no longer works the $10 promo does


----------



## Ingenue (Aug 4, 2010)

I have to send the primer back. The container is NOT dispensing the product. I tried the little 'pin trick' they suggest on the website and it still doesn't work. Booooo!!


----------



## jazm1n3s (Aug 4, 2010)

Rock & Republic is sooo addicting! Within a few weeks, i bought: 
Blushes:
Call Me
All Nighter
X-Rated 
Kinky
Foreplay
Spank

Eyeshadow:
Tempting 

I have never ever bought this many items within a few week span before! I'm usually the kind of person who buys 1-2 things in a month, so this is definitely a new thing for me. Hopefully i wont regret it!


----------



## Smf16 (Aug 4, 2010)

OMG! I just got my order in from R&R 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...these blushes are sooo nice! I got All-Nighter and X-Rated. Very pigmented! And then I go on their site just now...and they have blushes back in stock!! I am so tempted to order more...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm obssessed now!


----------



## Morena.Doll (Aug 4, 2010)

I got my order from R&R today. The packaging wasn't the greatest. 
1 thing of bubble wrap on the bottom of the box & 1 piece of tissue paper.

THE BLUSHES ARE GORGEOUS THOUGH! I want more!


----------



## Bonitinha (Aug 4, 2010)

^^Yeah, the wrapping from the R&R site is so lame!  Good thing they come in those sturdy hat boxes -- or I can imagine they would arrive completely smashed.    So fun how many people are loving the blushes.  They are truly amazing -- I have 5 now and really love them (Call Me, Kinky, Spank, Tease, Foreplay).  The 50% off sale has probably sent their sales through the roof.  Now, if only other makeup brands would do the same sale 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  The shadows are also amazing!


----------



## Bonitinha (Aug 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ingenue* 

 
_I have to send the primer back. The container is NOT dispensing the product. I tried the little 'pin trick' they suggest on the website and it still doesn't work. Booooo!!_

 
Bummer.  I hope they refunded your shipping costs, too.  Are they making you send the primer back?  Whenever I have  had a problem with a MAC online product, they have just refunded me and never made me send the faulty product back.  I wonder if R&R will do the same??


----------



## DL83 (Aug 5, 2010)

Would anyone know how R&R's Lust compares to MAC's Sunbasque?  I just bought Sunbasque because I completely forgot that I had Lust at home.  They look very similar in pan, and I don't really want to swatch Sunbasque so that I can exchange it untouched or maybe swap it if they are similar to each other. TIA!


----------



## Bonitinha (Aug 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DL83* 

 
_Would anyone know how R&R's Lust compares to MAC's Sunbasque?  I just bought Sunbasque because I completely forgot that I had Lust at home.  They look very similar in pan, and I don't really want to swatch Sunbasque so that I can exchange it untouched or maybe swap it if they are similar to each other. TIA!_

 
Here is a swatch of Lust:
Rock and Republic Blush, Part 1 - The Next Best Thing To Going Shopping Yourself

Hope that helps!


----------



## Tatyiona (Aug 5, 2010)

I don't know when the beauty story sale ends but I see they keep restocking and the $10 promo is still valid but if you want your items sooner order from the R&R website you'll only spend $5 more


----------



## DL83 (Aug 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bonitinha* 

 
_Here is a swatch of Lust:
Rock and Republic Blush, Part 1 - The Next Best Thing To Going Shopping Yourself

Hope that helps!_

 
Thank you!  I also looked up karlasugars Sunbasque swatch to do a comparison and it looks as if Lust has a more red undertone, while Sunbasque has a more peachy undertone.  Looks like I'll be keeping it


----------



## jazm1n3s (Aug 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tatyiona* 

 
_I don't know when the beauty story sale ends but I see they keep restocking and the $10 promo is still valid but if you want your items sooner order from the R&R website you'll only spend $5 more_

 
It should ends tonight at 11pm. Their sales are always for 72 hrs, i think.


----------



## Ingenue (Aug 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bonitinha* 

 
_Bummer. I hope they refunded your shipping costs, too. Are they making you send the primer back? Whenever I have had a problem with a MAC online product, they have just refunded me and never made me send the faulty product back. I wonder if R&R will do the same??
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
No to both. I guess they figure since the shipping was only .99, then I'll have to eat it. Cost me six bucks to send it back. They'll 'review' the item and decide whether to issue me a refund or a credit.


----------



## Bonitinha (Aug 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ingenue* 

 
_No to both. I guess they figure since the shipping was only .99, then I'll have to eat it. Cost me six bucks to send it back. They'll 'review' the item and decide whether to issue me a refund or a credit.




_

 
Wow, that is completely lame that they made you pay to ship it back.  I know they are doing a 1/2 price promotion -- but for the full price they are asking, they need way better customer service!  Maybe you could ask to speak to a higher up about that and get them to pay your return shipping costs


----------



## Shypo (Aug 6, 2010)

I was really bad with the 50% off sale....got many eye shadows and 3 blushes (still trying to snag Call Me) - I figured they were maybe trying to liquidate.  The shadows are amazing - blend like butter.  I forgot how many I ordered, but it's embarrassing.....


----------



## aziajs (Aug 7, 2010)

I ordered Kinky on HauteLook, got it and it's ok.  It's kinda chalky actually, not as smooth as I have heard.  But, the color is pretty.  It's not as pigmented on the first swipe as my NARS blushes but it does build very well so you have the option of sheering it out or going full color, which is nice.

I ordered Bedroom & Immoral from Beauty Story and got a really good deal on them.  I expect them in a couple of weeks.  I hope there aren't any glitches and that they come packaged well.

I just ordered Spank from the R&R site and should get them next week.  I hope it arrives intact.  I'll be so upset if there is a problem.


----------



## aziajs (Aug 7, 2010)

I really want to try one of the pressed powders but I can't find ANY swatches of the darker colors.  I need one that's roughly equivalent to a NC45.


----------



## jazm1n3s (Aug 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_I really want to try one of the pressed powders but I can't find ANY swatches of the darker colors.  I need one that's roughly equivalent to a NC45._

 
Somebody at MUA emailed her picture to the CS and they recommended the pressed powder that will match her, so you might want to try that


----------



## Bonitinha (Aug 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shypo* 

 
_ The shadows are amazing - blend like butter.  I forgot how many I ordered, but it's embarrassing..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Cheryl -- have you tried out all of your shadows yet?  The texture is amazing.  I keep telling myself I don't need to order more!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_I ordered Kinky on HauteLook, got it and it's ok.  It's kinda chalky actually, not as smooth as I have heard.  But, the color is pretty.  It's not as pigmented on the first swipe as my NARS blushes but it does build very well so you have the option of sheering it out or going full color, which is nice.

I just ordered Spank from the R&R site and should get them next week.  I hope it arrives intact.  I'll be so upset if there is a problem.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I really like the color of Kinky also.  I was worried it would be too bright, but with a skunk brush it goes on really nicely -- and you're right -- you can build up to the intensity that you want.
Spank is a matte like Kinky, but I really love it.  I wonder if a spritz of Fix+ would cure the chalky problem.  Hopefully yours comes intact.  Even though mine was rattling around the box, it was fine.  The warehouse people need a lil help!


----------



## Shypo (Aug 8, 2010)

I got my last order today.....it was packed in bubble wrap this time, so it must just depend on who is packing it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Michelle, I have tried them - oh my goodness - I LOVE them!  I wore Lawsuit with Chronic (along with the lighter shade of one of the new Chanel duos) on Thursday, and wow!  What a great look!  I cannot wait to play with the others!  I got quite a few (like I needed them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) but what great colors they are!  Paranoid came today, and you're right - it has the greatest shimmer!

I keep checking for the Call Me blush - don't know if I'll ever get it, but I'm really happy I got what I have.  Endless things to play with 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## switchblade (Aug 12, 2010)

Any thoughts on Call Me blush? Not sure if I should get it in case R&R gets it back in stock.


----------



## aziajs (Aug 13, 2010)

I got my order and it was fine.  The box was the appropriate size. It could have been wrapped better, though. It was only wrapped in one piece of tissue paper but it was fine.

The blush is lighter than I expected.  I got Spank and I was worried I might have wasted my money but once I layer it and let it set for a couple minutes I get the perfect soft pink flush.  It's actually pretty nice.  I do think that if you are darker than a NC45 it may not be for you.


----------



## Ingenue (Aug 13, 2010)

The primer is being sent back to me. With the ROCKCOSMETICS promo, all sales are final. There are no refunds or exchanges... PERIOD. I got a phone call and a text informing me of such yesterday.
So... Rock & Republic will waste more money by mailing the primer BACK to me. 

Lesson learned.


----------



## Vixxan (Aug 13, 2010)

Rock & Republic has restocked most of their blushes. This sale is really making me broke.


----------



## Bonitinha (Aug 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *switchblade* 

 
_Any thoughts on Call Me blush? Not sure if I should get it in case R&R gets it back in stock._

 
It is probably my favorite blush by R&R (I have 5).  It is a great peachy shade with slight shimmer.  So gorgeous.  You should definitely get it!


----------



## Bonitinha (Aug 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ingenue* 

 
_The primer is being sent back to me. With the ROCKCOSMETICS promo, all sales are final. There are no refunds or exchanges... PERIOD. I got a phone call and a text informing me of such yesterday.
So... Rock & Republic will waste more money by mailing the primer BACK to me. 

Lesson learned._

 
Oh wow -- I didn't realize that with the code there were no refunds.  Thankfully I haven't had to send anything back.  That is lame that they won't refund your product that was faulty.  I guess they need to work on their customer service!


----------



## aziajs (Aug 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bonitinha* 

 
_Oh wow -- I didn't realize that with the code there were no refunds.  Thankfully I haven't had to send anything back.  That is lame that they won't refund your product that was faulty.  I guess they need to work on their customer service!_

 
Agreed!  That's shady as hell.


----------



## Ingenue (Aug 15, 2010)

Yeah, it's a wrap for me. I have no idea why you can't exchange a thing if there's a problem. I returned it for a refund (figured I didn't really need it anyway), but had they offered another in its place... I would have taken that. Rock & Republic will get no loyalty from me, if they can't at the very least be reasonable about a return or exchange.

Maybe that's another reason why the cosmetics line isn't soaring. I can't possibly be the first customer to come up against this sort of unreasonable business practice.


----------



## Morena.Doll (Aug 15, 2010)

It says so on their website "ALL merchandise purchased on sale or with a promo code is final sale."


----------



## Ingenue (Aug 15, 2010)

I didn't see that. But it also doesn't give them the right to sell defective merchandise... especially due to the fact that it's mail order. If an item is purchased in a STORE so that you can check it out before purchasing it... there's a reasonable expectation that you get what you pay for. 

Mail order is a different animal. There is a bit of trust involved, and reasonable expectation. I have a reasonable expectation that an item that I've paid for will actually work as advertised.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Aug 16, 2010)

I think usually if something is defective a company will take it back regardless of the general return policy.


----------



## Ingenue (Aug 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Winthrop44* 

 
_I think usually if something is defective a company will take it back regardless of the general return policy._

 
I agree. That is the usual policy for any company. I have no idea what's happening with R&R. I haven't gotten the primer back yet. I almost hope someone took at look at the return slip and realized that it's stupid to send it back.


----------



## Vixxan (Aug 16, 2010)

They are very serious about the all sales being final. I received an eye shadow from them broken and I am stuck with it. I did tell them that if they are going to make all sales final then they have a duty to their customers to wrap the items securely. One piece of tissue paper is hardly secure. I also told them that I found out about their products on the biggest makeup forum on the internet and that we share information with each other about companies and products and especially bad business practices like that this.
  I did press it back together and it looks like crap. I have a few other items coming from them then I am done. I can't make them pack my items securely but I can control where I spend my money.


----------



## Bonitinha (Aug 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Vixxan* 

 
_They are very serious about the all sales being final. I received an eye shadow from them broken and I am stuck with it. I did tell them that if they are going to make all sales final then they have a duty to their customers to wrap the items securely. One piece of tissue paper is hardly secure. I also told them that I found out about their products on the biggest makeup forum on the internet and that we share information with each other about companies and products and especially bad business practices like that this.
  I did press it back together and it looks like crap. I have a few other items coming from them then I am done. I can't make them pack my items securely but I can control where I spend my money._

 
Wow, that is crazy they wouldn't replace a broken shadow.  It's very dishonest of them -- when you buy online you assume you will get the product in good condition.  Hmmm, no wonder why the company in not doing well.  Unfortunate, because they have some great products.  I think I will only buy when Hautelook has a 50% off sale -- they make sure the items are packed securely.


----------



## Vixxan (Aug 17, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *switchblade* 

 
_Any thoughts on Call Me blush? Not sure if I should get it in case R&R gets it back in stock._

 
I am NC50 in Studio Fix Fluid and RR Call me blush adds a glow to my cheeks not color just a glow.


----------



## Vixxan (Aug 18, 2010)

Did anyone else here order Rock and Republic from Beauty Story and if so have you received your items? I order on 8/3 and I have not received my items or a shipping confirmation.


----------



## jazm1n3s (Aug 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Vixxan* 

 
_Did anyone else here order Rock and Republic from Beauty Story and if so have you received your items? I order on 8/3 and I have not received my items or a shipping confirmation._

 
I did, and I have not received my order yet. Somebody at MUA emailed their CS and they said that they're shipping orders today and will send us shipping confirmation email. Hopefully that's true, because it's been long enough.


----------



## Ingenue (Aug 18, 2010)

I got the primer back. They ACTUALLY sent a defective item BACK TO ME. Wow. 
I guess it's time for R&R and I to part ways. Like Vixxan said, I can certainly control where I spend my money.


----------



## Vixxan (Aug 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ingenue* 

 
_I got the primer back. They ACTUALLY sent a defective item BACK TO ME. Wow. 
I guess it's time for R&R and I to part ways. Like Vixxan said, I can certainly control where I spend my money._

 
I am shocked that they would do something so petty. The products are very nice but that kind of nonsense is unacceptable. I am sorry that they did that.


----------



## Shypo (Aug 18, 2010)

I received a defective shadow but they're allowing me to return it (sent me the return label) - of the several items I ordered in 4 different shipments, it's the only one that arrived damaged.

I really want Call Me blush, but I don't know if I'm willing to risk damaged products and a hit-or-miss return policy.

I agree, Michelle, I think I'll wait for another HauteLook sale.......


----------



## jazm1n3s (Aug 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ingenue* 

 
_I got the primer back. They ACTUALLY sent a defective item BACK TO ME. Wow. 
I guess it's time for R&R and I to part ways. Like Vixxan said, I can certainly control where I spend my money._

 
If I were you, I'm gonna try to contact their CS again. You may get a different person. I've heard they have good CS, so it's worth it to try again


----------



## Vixxan (Aug 18, 2010)

I received a email back from Beauty Story claiming that my items are going to be shipped today. I have received two orders from Rock and Republic and I will received another two orders tomorrow in the time it took them to just ship one order. This is my first and last order with them. 

*Ingenue *I would contact them again and if that doesn't help try writing them a letter through planet feedback that has always worked for me.

I have Tease Me blush that I tried a few times no dips. It's too light for my NC50 skin tone. Would anyone like to trade me Kinky for my Tease Me?


----------



## Ingenue (Aug 18, 2010)

Ladies, I am over it. I'm putting a lotion pump on the bottle, and just going on about my life. I already wasted several dollars in shipping on this madness. I'm certainly not wasting any more minutes on it. I have way too many choices for makeup, to be hamstrung by Rock & Republic and their issues.


----------



## Smf16 (Aug 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ingenue* 

 
_Ladies, I am over it. I'm putting a lotion pump on the bottle, and just going on about my life. I already wasted several dollars in shipping on this madness. I'm certainly not wasting any more minutes on it. I have way too many choices for makeup, to be hamstrung by Rock & Republic and their issues._

 
I am shocked how they treat customers! I mean they definitely could and should have replaced for you. I have placed only one order that was fine but you make me think twice about another..


----------



## Vixxan (Aug 20, 2010)

I wanted to wait until I received all of my items from Rock and Republic and beauty story to write a little summary but I heard that this sale will end at the end of the month so I am writing it now. 

I was planning to purchase all of the eye shadows but the broken eye shadow and them not accepting returns in a big deterrent for me. I am still undecided. 

Beauty Story did ship my items the same day that they said they would. I didn't not received a tracking number but it was shipped and received.

This is the list of blushes that I purchased:

*Call Me* - Nice glow no color on my NC50 skin tone just a glow
*Tease* - On my skin tone I get a white looking ashy mess avoid this one if you are my skin tone
*Shameless* - This was the first blush I purchased from Rock And Republic I had no intentions of buying this blush but it was the only one left so I bought so I just try their blush. I am glad that I purchased this blush. Out of all the blushes that I purchased this is my favorite one. This blush is on my top 10 blush list and to think I would not have purchased this if All Nighter was in stock. 
*Lust* - On my skin tone Lust is a slightly lighter version of Shameless. This one is just as nice as Shameless.
*Immoral* - Beautiful matte orange blush.
*Bedroom* - This is a little hard to describe. The color looks like a orange mauve if that's possible. This another favorite for me.
*All Nighter *- WOW this is a very nice nice orange blush. I love this blush.
*Xrated* - A bold Fuchsia blush. This is a very nice blush just be careful not to apply too much. 
*Seduce *- A beautiful rose blush.

*Eye shadows:*
I purchased a lot so I am only going talk about a few.
*Fatalistic* - Matte black that is very black and easy to work with,
*Proactive* - This eyeshadow arrived broken. I don't believe this eyeshadow was pressed well to begin with. I didn't have to break it apart to repress it because it just crumbled as soon as I picked it up.
*Electric* - Since I am a blue eye shadow hoarder this is a welcome addition to my collection. It's a very nice bright shimmery blue.
*Snakeskin* - My new favorite lid color. This eyeshadow goes with almost any color.
*Denim* - Reminds me a lot of MUFE #60. This color is so easy to blend but not as easy and vibrant as MUFE #60. 

*Smut cream eyeliner *- I don't like this eyeliner at all. The one that I received is starting to dry up. The color is not vibrant at all. This is one is almost transparent. 

This line is not flashy or bright, if you are looking for bright colors look else where. Rock and Republic put together a beautiful line of cosmetics that can be worn everyday on just about anyone. This is not just a beautifully packaged product the makeup itself is top of the line. I am happy with *almost* everything I purchased. 

I hope this helps.


----------



## Morena.Doll (Aug 20, 2010)

Are you planning on posting swatches?


----------



## Vixxan (Aug 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Morena.Doll* 

 
_Are you planning on posting swatches? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I will post swatches tomorrow.


----------



## jazm1n3s (Aug 20, 2010)

Wow, Vixxan, you bought almost all of their blushes! *jealous*

I'm lemming Bedroom so bad right now. That's the only blush left that I want from them. But i can't spend $20 for another blush right now. Already bought too much


----------



## Vixxan (Aug 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jazm1n3s* 

 
_Wow, Vixxan, you bought almost all of their blushes! *jealous*

I'm lemming Bedroom so bad right now. That's the only blush left that I want from them. But i can't spend $20 for another blush right now. Already bought too much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I bought too much and I am probably going to have to miss Fabulous Felines. I really do have to stop shopping.


----------



## aziajs (Aug 21, 2010)

I am torn on this whole Beauty Story thing. It has taken FOREVER for them to ship the items out.  I finally got a shipping confirmation and was linked to the UPS website to track it....but it's a USPS confirmation number.  I found this out after emailing CS with the invalid "UPS" number.  I mean, how can they send you the wrong website link to track your package?  On top of that, I am only seeing confirmation of one order.  I placed 2 orders, a day apart.  I hope they shipped them together.  It just seems like they have ALOT of bugs to work out.  It's not a machine like HauteLook.  I love them.


----------



## pinguina (Aug 21, 2010)

Does anyone have any suggestions for buying Rock & Republic in Canada? I don't think their website ships here, and based on previous purchases from Hautelook I don't actually save any money 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Because of exchange rates, shipping costs, and duty. Plus Hautelook's shipping is extremely slow for Canada). If anyone can help me out I'd really appreciate it!


----------



## aziajs (Aug 21, 2010)

Ok!  FINALLY got my R&R blushes from Beauty Story.  They were packed very well and I'm happy.  I got a great deal and it was (kinda) worth the wait.


----------



## Bonitinha (Aug 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_Ok!  FINALLY got my R&R blushes from Beauty Story.  They were packed very well and I'm happy.  I got a great deal and it was (kinda) worth the wait.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'm glad you finally got them!  Hautelook sometimes takes forever, too.  At least they pack well (unlike the R&R site).  Hope you're enjoying everything.  I wanted to get more shadows, but am waiting until the next Gilt, Hautelook, or Beauty Story R&R sale . . .


----------



## Shypo (Aug 23, 2010)

Still holding out for Call Me - the blushes were just restocked, but not Call Me.  That's 2 shipments now which haven't included it, and it takes them 2-4 weeks to receive another shipment. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I just placed another eyeshadow order, so I guess that will have to do for now.  Keeping my fingers crossed that they arrive in-tact.  And hoping one of the online clubs has a sale soon.


----------



## Vixxan (Aug 23, 2010)

I'm sorry that it took me a little longer than I expected to upload the blush swatches. You can find them here: http://www.specktra.net/forum/f217/r...8/#post2007748


----------



## openexpression (Aug 23, 2010)

I purchased two blushes: All-Nighter and Lust from Rock and Republic and 1 eyeshadow: Skintight and 2 lipglosses: Drama Queen and Hot Sauce from Beauty Story. I am extremely pleased with all of my purchases! I really want Seduce and Bedroom blushes and I am also interested in Alloy, Exile, Ammo, and Jaded eyeshadows...but I am trying to resist because I already own 1,000 neutrals.


----------



## Vixxan (Aug 23, 2010)

I really want to purchase more eye shadows but I would probably have to skip any purchase from Fabulous Felines. I have not purchased a lot of MAC this year. Fabulous Felines was one of the collections that I do want to purchase from. 
The  Rock and Republic sale may be over at the end of the month. I can't have both Fabulous Felines/Rock & Republic. What to do, what to do?


----------



## jazm1n3s (Aug 23, 2010)

My order from Beauty Story came today. In addition to the 3 blushes I got from previous sales, this time I got blushes in Foreplay, Kinky, Spank, and 1 e/s in Tempting, and I love them all!

I was worried about Foreplay because it looks brown in the picture, but it's a nice neutral on. Tempting is also nice. I tried it on my super oily lids by itself and it holds up VERY well, no creasing. First e/s that does this to me without a primer. 

I really really want Bedroom and couple more e/s, but FF and VV is coming, so i don't know... I hope they have more sales coming up in the future.


----------



## Morena.Doll (Aug 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *openexpression* 

 
_I purchased two blushes: All-Nighter and Lust from Rock and Republic and 1 eyeshadow: Skintight and 2 lipglosses: Drama Queen and Hot Sauce from Beauty Story. I am extremely pleased with all of my purchases! I really want Seduce and Bedroom blushes and I am also interested in Alloy, Exile, Ammo, and Jaded eyeshadows...but I am trying to resist because I already own 1,000 neutrals._

 
Are the glosses pigmented much? My Beauty Story order doesn't come until tomorrow.


----------



## openexpression (Aug 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Morena.Doll* 

 
_Are the glosses pigmented much? My Beauty Story order doesn't come until tomorrow._

 
YES!!! They are gorgeous! I really want to order a couple more but I have a $150 haul for Fabulous Felines on Thursday.

I NEED AN INTERVENTION!!!


----------



## SMMY (Aug 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ingenue* 

 
_Ladies, I am over it. I'm putting a lotion pump on the bottle, and just going on about my life. I already wasted several dollars in shipping on this madness. I'm certainly not wasting any more minutes on it. I have way too many choices for makeup, to be hamstrung by Rock & Republic and their issues._

 
I know I'm late to respond, but I thought my tinted primer was defective too. It wasn't, you just have to be persistent to get it to de-cork/dispense. I used a paper clip inserted in the little hole in the bottom and you have to press until you feel the bottom of the inner liner push up a little. This is one item that should come with better instructions. I swear it took me a half an hour to finally figure it out (with the help of the ladies at MUA), but after that I had no problem getting it to dispense. I don't think you'll have much luck using a conventional lotion pump to dispense it. The primer is like a very airy mousse and very non-liquidy. If you have any questions, feel free to PM me and I'll try to help you out.

By the way the texture is very nice, but it doesn't have a lot of coverage. It is a really nice primer though. I love this on days where I just want to skip foundation.


----------



## Morena.Doll (Aug 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *openexpression* 

 
_YES!!! They are gorgeous! I really want to order a couple more but I have a $150 haul for Fabulous Felines on Thursday.

I NEED AN INTERVENTION!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
lol I got all the blushes on my wishlist. Just hope Beauty Story sent me everything I ordered from their website.


----------



## Vixxan (Aug 24, 2010)

I am thinking about getting Kinky. If any of you purchased it and you around NC50 skin tone please let me know if it shows up and if you like it.


----------



## Bonitinha (Aug 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Vixxan* 

 
_I am thinking about getting Kinky. If any of you purchased it and you around NC50 skin tone please let me know if it shows up and if you like it._

 
The good thing about Kinky is that it is very buildable.  You can keep layering until you get the depth you like.  Since I am NW 20-25, I use a skunk brush and a light hand when using it.  I would think with a dense blush brush you can get better color payoff.  Plus, I just like looking at the pretty hot pink color in the pan


----------



## Bonitinha (Aug 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Morena.Doll* 

 
_Are the glosses pigmented much? My Beauty Story order doesn't come until tomorrow._

 
You'll have to let us know how you like your glosses.  I wasn't impressed with the ones I got because they didn't last long on me at all.  I have loved every shadow and blush I have gotten from them, though.


----------



## Morena.Doll (Aug 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bonitinha* 

 
_You'll have to let us know how you like your glosses. I wasn't impressed with the ones I got because they didn't last long on me at all. I have loved every shadow and blush I have gotten from them, though._

 
I'll definitely do that.


----------



## shimmergrass (Aug 24, 2010)

i ordered x-rated and i absolutely love it. 






more swatches on my blog. i wish i could get my hands on kinky!


----------



## Vixxan (Aug 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shimmergrass* 

 
_i ordered x-rated and i absolutely love it. 






more swatches on my blog. i wish i could get my hands on kinky!_

 
Kinky has been restocked on Rock & Republic's website.


----------



## aziajs (Aug 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Vixxan* 

 
_I am thinking about getting Kinky. If any of you purchased it and you around NC50 skin tone please let me know if it shows up and if you like it._

 
I'm a NC45 and I bought Kinky. It will definitely show up.  Like the other poster mentioned, it is buildable.  It is not super pigmented on first swipe but a couple of layers later you can reach full pan color, if you wanted.


----------



## aziajs (Aug 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shypo* 

 
_Still holding out for Call Me - the blushes were just restocked, but not Call Me.  That's 2 shipments now which haven't included it, and it takes them 2-4 weeks to receive another shipment. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I just placed another eyeshadow order, so I guess that will have to do for now.  Keeping my fingers crossed that they arrive in-tact.  And hoping one of the online clubs has a sale soon._

 
I read (I thought it was here, maybe it was Makeup Alley) that CS said that Call Me won't be restocked during the sale.


----------



## Shypo (Aug 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_I read (I thought it was here, maybe it was Makeup Alley) that CS said that Call Me won't be restocked during the sale._

 
Thank you for letting me know.  Now doesn't that just figure!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Well, maybe HauteLook or Beauty Story will have a sale again in the 'near' future.


----------



## foxxylatina07 (Aug 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_I read (I thought it was here, maybe it was Makeup Alley) that CS said that Call Me won't be restocked during the sale._

 
Hmm that's weird because I called today and the guy told me that they get 'blind' shipments every 2-4 weeks or something like that. I don't understand why a company of this size get 'blind' shipments. They should know what to order and give their customers a more accurate answer y'know?
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I want to see what the hype with ''Call Me" pressed blush is...but since it's not available _right now_ I will have to wait until the next sale. That is _if _it's available because from the looks of it they seem not to know about they're shipments 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway I placed two orders of their blushes. I first order X-rated and then Kinky now I just have to wait for it to get here. Hopefully it won't arrive messed up cuz I'll be pissed. I want to order Immoral but I can wait for their next sale. I would like to be able to pick up more of these blushes but I want to see how these two fare first. Ok let me stop rambling and ponder my next move


----------



## Morena.Doll (Aug 25, 2010)

The Luxe Lip Gloss are pretty nice. I was put off by the black sticker though on the packaging. Don't understand why such an expensive gloss has that cheap packaging on it.

Muse is pretty (very) sheer coral shade.
Mistress is a very nice rosy pink shade.

They smell similar to MAC with the vanilla scent.

I have more photos and swatches on my blog.


----------



## Bonitinha (Aug 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *foxxylatina07* 

 
_ 
I want to see what the hype with ''Call Me" pressed blush is...but since it's not available right now I will have to wait until the next sale. That is if it's available because from the looks of it they seem not to know about they're shipments 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I somehow snagged Call Me during the last Hautelook sale.  I must have logged on the second the sale started, because it was sold out almost immediately.  It is pretty similar to Nars Orgasm -- to me it just isn't as shimmery.  I really like it, but if you have lots of peachy pinks with slight shimmer -- you might not think it is worth all the hype!  But I am glad I got it.  It is getting harder and harder to get the best items with those sales from hautelook -- I logged on today right at 9:00 for the Urban Decay sale and I couldn't get the 2 things I really wanted.  Literally, they were sold out right at 9:00 am . . . grrrrrr . .  .


----------



## foxxylatina07 (Aug 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bonitinha* 

 
_I somehow snagged Call Me during the last Hautelook sale. I must have logged on the second the sale started, because it was sold out almost immediately. It is pretty similar to Nars Orgasm -- to me it just isn't as shimmery. I really like it, but if you have lots of peachy pinks with slight shimmer -- you might not think it is worth all the hype! But I am glad I got it. It is getting harder and harder to get the best items with those sales from hautelook -- I logged on today right at 9:00 for the Urban Decay sale and I couldn't get the 2 things I really wanted. Literally, they were sold out right at 9:00 am . . . grrrrrr . . ._

 
I have Super Orgasm and I like it more than the regular Orgasm I also have a few orgasm dupes and I don't know if I need another peachy pink blush lol. However, if the shimmer is less than I'm game lol. Ah lets see when they have another sale and they happen to have it in stock I might just get it. Ahh here's hoping because the packaging is hawt
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Funny because I don't really buy products too much because of the packaging but because it works. But hey the packaging is a plus too.


----------



## Bonitinha (Aug 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *foxxylatina07* 

 
_I have Super Orgasm and I like it more than the regular Orgasm I also have a few orgasm dupes and I don't know if I need another peachy pink blush lol. However, if the shimmer is less than I'm game lol. Ah lets see when they have another sale and they happen to have it in stock I might just get it. Ahh here's hoping because the packaging is hawt
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Funny because I don't really buy products too much because of the packaging but because it works. But hey the packaging is a plus too._

 
I love the packaging, too -- I have bought waaaaay too much stuff during the sales LOL  I love busting out that big blush compact!


----------



## jazm1n3s (Aug 26, 2010)

Out of the 6 R&R blushes I have, Kinky is the least pigmented, although buildable. It seems to have different texture than the rest, not as soft and silky. But when it's on, it stays. I swatched it on my hand and it was still there even after I took a shower. Not that I am complaining, just noticed it today.


----------



## aziajs (Aug 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *foxxylatina07* 

 
_Hmm that's weird because I called today and the guy told me that they get 'blind' shipments every 2-4 weeks or something like that. I don't understand why a company of this size get 'blind' shipments. They should know what to order and give their customers a more accurate answer y'know?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I want to see what the hype with ''Call Me" pressed blush is...but since it's not available right now I will have to wait until the next sale. That is if it's available because from the looks of it they seem not to know about they're shipments 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway I placed two orders of their blushes. I first order X-rated and then Kinky now I just have to wait for it to get here. Hopefully it won't arrive messed up cuz I'll be pissed. I want to order Immoral but I can wait for their next sale. I would like to be able to pick up more of these blushes but I want to see how these two fare first. Ok let me stop rambling and ponder my next move 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
That's what they say, but I don't believe CS has a clue.  They supposedly stock every 2-4 weeks but I have noticed that it's been more like once a week.


----------



## aziajs (Aug 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jazm1n3s* 

 
_Out of the 6 R&R blushes I have, Kinky is the least pigmented, although buildable. It seems to have different texture than the rest, not as soft and silky. But when it's on, it stays. I swatched it on my hand and it was still there even after I took a shower. Not that I am complaining, just noticed it today._

 
Yeah...it's chalky or almost gritty.  But that's a good thing because it makes uit easier to apply.  You don't have to worry about puttin on too much.  I noticed the same thing with Immoral so all the bright blushes are probably the same.  Of the 4 I have, Bedroom is the silkiest and smoothest.


----------



## jazm1n3s (Aug 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_Yeah...it's chalky or almost gritty.  But that's a good thing because it makes uit easier to apply.  You don't have to worry about puttin on too much.  I noticed the same thing with Immoral so all the bright blushes are probably the same.  Of the 4 I have, Bedroom is the silkiest and smoothest._

 
Good to know that mine is not the only one. I have some brighter ones, All Nighter and X-Rated, and they are crazy crazy pigmented, so definitely not the same texture as Kinky. But i have to say, it's hard to work with super pigmented blushes, as you can't just slap it on, and you need to keep buffing. 

I want to try Bedroom so bad. Oh well, next time when they have another sample sale. The R&R website sale is not cheap enough for me to buy after getting 6 blushes for more than 50% off


----------



## aziajs (Aug 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jazm1n3s* 

 
_Good to know that mine is not the only one. I have some brighter ones, All Nighter and X-Rated, and they are crazy crazy pigmented, so definitely not the same texture as Kinky. But i have to say, it's hard to work with super pigmented blushes, as you can't just slap it on, and you need to keep buffing._

 
But All Nighter has shimmer, not sure about X-Rated.  The shimmer finish blushes have a different texture.  The bold, matte colors seem to be sheerer.  I read that there a three formulas: shimmer, matte and translucent.  I just wish they were labeled by finish on the blush itself or on the website.


----------



## Morena.Doll (Aug 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_But All Nighter has shimmer, not sure about X-Rated. The shimmer finish blushes have a different texture. The bold, matte colors seem to be sheerer. I read that there a three formulas: shimmer, matte and translucent. I just wish they were labeled by finish on the blush itself or on the website._

 
X-rated is matte and it's super pigmented! They definitely should label them on the website.


----------



## Ingenue (Aug 27, 2010)

Rock & Republic has won me over again... but I have some bad news:

THE COSMETICS LINE IS BEING DISCONTINUED. That 'sale' is simply to clear out the stock. It officially begins in the stores on September 1st, but I was able to get everything 50% off.

I got 2 Call Me blushes, one Tease Blush, a Lost eyeshadow and Train Wreck lipgloss. I'm very sad that the line is going away. Get everything while you can! I'm pretty sure I'm going back a couple of times before they're done.

They said that they would ship to me (I'm local) if I needed anything else. I'm not sure if that applies to folks who aren't local. 

And Um........

CALL ME BLUSH IS WORTH.THE.HYPE.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







:happydance  :


----------



## Ingenue (Aug 27, 2010)

double post


----------



## foxxylatina07 (Aug 27, 2010)

^How were you able to get call me blush? It's not on the website. Did u called them? Bummer I want one now lol


----------



## Ingenue (Aug 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *foxxylatina07* 

 
_^How were you able to get call me blush? It's not on the website. Did u called them? Bummer I want one now lol_

 

Girl, I went to the store in Beverly Hills! I had to go to MAC anyway... and R&R is right on the corner of that street. I didn't even know they CARRIED the makeup line (it's shoved in a corner, in the dark... you can't even see it until you're totally inside the store). 

I got two Call Me blushes 'cause I KNOW BETTER! When she said the line was going away and they were focusing on jeans and what not, I was like GIVE ME ANOTHER ONE!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Then she rang me up, and was like "40.00."

Say what?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




She told me the sale officially kicks in Sept 1, but since it was on the site she would honor it...

I just about lost my mind. Just a damned shame.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On the way out she said if I needed anything else, to call the store and they would ship it to me. 

I don't know if they can ship out of state or country, but it's certainly worth a phone call! It's the Rock & Republic store in Bevery Hills on Robertson. Call them!


----------



## foxxylatina07 (Aug 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ingenue* 

 
_Girl, I went to the store in Beverly Hills! I had to go to MAC anyway... and R&R is right on the corner of that street. I didn't even know they CARRIED the makeup line (it's shoved in a corner, in the dark... you can't even see it until you're totally inside the store). 

I got two Call Me blushes 'cause I KNOW BETTER! When she said the line was going away and they were focusing on jeans and what not, I was like GIVE ME ANOTHER ONE!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Then she rang me up, and was like "40.00."

Say what?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




She told me the sale officially kicks in Sept 1, but since it was on the site she would honor it...

I just about lost my mind. Just a damned shame.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On the way out she said if I needed anything else, to call the store and they would ship it to me. 

I don't know if they can ship out of state or country, but it's certainly worth a phone call! It's the Rock & Republic store in Bevery Hills on Robertson. Call them!_

 

OMG seriously?!! Damn do they have anymore of the call me blush? Cuz I want one and I would love a cp.


----------



## Ingenue (Aug 27, 2010)

I bet they do! She didn't say that they were out. When I told her I wanted another one she just went and got it like it was no big deal.


----------



## Ingenue (Aug 27, 2010)

They have two Call Me blushes left at the store, but according to the salesperson, they can order more from corporate if needed. And yes... they do ship outside the state.


----------



## Ingenue (Aug 27, 2010)

Make that... ONE more Call Me blush at the store.


----------



## Vixxan (Aug 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ingenue* 

 
_Rock & Republic has won me over again... but I have some bad news:

THE COSMETICS LINE IS BEING DISCONTINUED. That 'sale' is simply to clear out the stock. It officially begins in the stores on September 1st, but I was able to get everything 50% off.
_

 

It has won me over also and I am sorry to hear that the line is being discontinued. I was not planing to purchase any backups but now I think I am going to get a few backups and all of the eye shadows. I really like this line if only they has priced it at these prices in the beginning. Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## Ingenue (Aug 27, 2010)

I agree Vixxan! The price would have made so much of a DIFFERENCE! They want to price it like Chanel with no marketing or hype... and it just didn't work. 

I really wish they would just lower the price permanently and keep the line. It's really good in both size and quality.


----------



## foxxylatina07 (Aug 27, 2010)

It might be getting discontinued in stores but not online. I called earlier today and the guy told me that they aren't being discontinued it's just that sometimes the stock is limited. So let's see if they bring back the blushes online cuz they only had shameless left. He said that he hasn't heard anything from the company but that if they do so would us if we're on their mailing list. So hopefully they'll be back with new things or something. 


On another note Ingenue posted about one more blush left well I got lucky and bought one of the two. So thanks to her I'm getting one on the way
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




The only thing that hurt me was the shipping, which was almost 9 bucks
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope that this blush doesn't let me down.


----------



## Ingenue (Aug 27, 2010)

I really hope you love the blush! It comes out a shimmer apricot on me... with a gold overtone. I think it'll look FABULOUS on you!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So they're going to stay online? That's really good news. Maybe they're just discontinuing the makeup in the stores.


----------



## foxxylatina07 (Aug 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ingenue* 

 
_I really hope you love the blush! It comes out a shimmer apricot on me... with a gold overtone. I think it'll look FABULOUS on you!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So they're going to stay online? That's really good news. Maybe they're just discontinuing the makeup in the stores._

 
You think it will look good on me? I sure hope so cuz it cost me a pretty penny lol. Yea that's what the guy told me over the phone. They had replied to somebody in their FB page that they're not discontinuing it and I got a verbal reply too so let's hope for the best


----------



## Ingenue (Aug 27, 2010)

Yes I do. I'm a good strong medium brown, and it shows up on me just beautifully. I think you can rock it girl!


----------



## Ingenue (Aug 27, 2010)

Call Me Blush is now sold out at the R&R store in Beverly Hills. I hope that those who got it... love it!


----------



## openexpression (Aug 27, 2010)

I just called the free-standing store in Las Vegas and the clerk said that cosmetics are 60% off but they don't have a lot left. He said they have been marked down for a while. He checked to see for me but they did not have any of the Call Me or Seduce blushes left. I wonder if they are going to be honoring this sale at their counters? I am going to call one in Texas and see.  Also, I was on another forum that I frequent and one lady found a bunch of the R&R at a Nordstrom's Rack close to her house.  Unfortunately, I think the rumors about discontinuing the line may be true.


----------



## jazm1n3s (Aug 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *openexpression* 

 
_I just called the free-standing store in Las Vegas and the clerk said that cosmetics are 60% off but they don't have a lot left. He said they have been marked down for a while. He checked to see for me but they did not have any of the Call Me or Seduce blushes left. I wonder if they are going to be honoring this sale at their counters? I am going to call one in Texas and see.  Also, I was on another forum that I frequent and one lady found a bunch of the R&R at a Nordstrom's Rack close to her house.  Unfortunately, I think the rumors about discontinuing the line may be true. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I don't know they have a store in Texas, where is it?

Yea.. Nordstrom's Rack has been getting some R&R products because Nordstrom stopped carrying them, so to the Rack they went. I've been checking mine for a few months and they never got anything at all.

Since they already posted on FB that they're not discontinuing the line, i'm gonna believe them, but yea, they might only carry it online now.


----------



## openexpression (Aug 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jazm1n3s* 

 
_I don't know they have a store in Texas, where is it?

Yea.. Nordstrom's Rack has been getting some R&R products because Nordstrom stopped carrying them, so to the Rack they went. I've been checking mine for a few months and they never got anything at all.

Since they already posted on FB that they're not discontinuing the line, i'm gonna believe them, but yea, they might only carry it online now._

 
They don't have stores...I said I wonder if the _counters _are offering the promotion. Per the R&R website...they have counters in Dallas and Houston that carry the cosmetics line.


----------



## jazm1n3s (Aug 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *openexpression* 

 
_They don't have stores...I said I wonder if the counters are offering the promotion. Per the R&R website...they have counters in Dallas and Houston that carry the cosmetics line._

 
Yea sorry, that's what i meant, counters. I don't think they have counters in Houston anymore. It says they do on their website, but nope. They need to update that. I went to Neiman Marcus, as said on the website, and the lady there said that they pulled out all R&R like 6 months ago or something. I asked where else I can find it in Houston, but she said they don't sell it anywhere in Houston anymore.


----------



## SmokeSignal16 (Aug 28, 2010)

Yeah Dallas counters is no more, they had it in like one Nordies that I have seen it at. But it's not there anymore


----------



## aziajs (Aug 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *openexpression* 

 
_They don't have stores...I said I wonder if the counters are offering the promotion. Per the R&R website...they have counters in Dallas and Houston that carry the cosmetics line._

 
Like jazm1n3s said, the website is inaccurate.  They are still listing a TON of places as carrying the cosmetics but it was pulled from all counters about 6 months ago.  I know this because there were several listed in my area and when I called I was told that they were no more.  The only place you can physically get it is a R&R store.

Side note: R&R needs to get it togther.  The online customer service directed me to the store locater to find places that sold the cosmetics and the store locater is inaccurate.


----------



## openexpression (Aug 28, 2010)

Oh...ok. Thanks guys! I was relying on the Store Locator on their website. I live in New Orleans so I was just looking for the closest stores that may carry it. I'm sad that I missed out on the Beverly Hills store because I really wanted Call Me and Seduce. Maybe I'll luck up and find it at a Nordstrom's Rack or something.


----------



## Morena.Doll (Aug 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *openexpression* 

 
_Oh...ok. Thanks guys! I was relying on the Store Locator on their website. I live in New Orleans so I was just looking for the closest stores that may carry it. I'm sad that I missed out on the Beverly Hills store because I really wanted Call Me and Seduce. Maybe I'll luck up and find it at a Nordstrom's Rack or something. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Btw, if you have MAC Flirt & Tease then you don't need Seduce. They're an identical match.


----------



## Ingenue (Aug 30, 2010)

I thought that XRated would be a dupe for NARS Taj Mahal... it's not. Sooo.... I'm going to keep both (I was going to give one away).

I think that Shameless is a dupe for NARS Oasis, but I'm not sure so I'm going to swatch one -- go to the store -- and swatch the other.

I'm wearing LOST eyeshadow today with MAC Lithe pigment... it's gorgeous and flattering on all skin tones.


----------



## Vixxan (Aug 30, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ingenue* 

 
_I thought that XRated would be a dupe for NARS Taj Mahal... it's not. Sooo.... I'm going to keep both (I was going to give one away).

I think that Shameless is a dupe for NARS Oasis, but I'm not sure so I'm going to swatch one -- go to the store -- and swatch the other.

I'm wearing LOST eyeshadow today with MAC Lithe pigment... it's gorgeous and flattering on all skin tones._

 
Shameless is not a dupe for NARS Oasis not even the same color tone. It is closer to MAC Ambering Rose not an exact match but close.


----------



## Ingenue (Aug 30, 2010)

Thanks! I don't have the MAC version so that's another excuse to take a trip to R&R Beverly Hills!


----------



## jazm1n3s (Aug 30, 2010)

I think Foreplay doesn't get enough love. I LOVE that one! I love my other R&R blushes too but Foreplay is unique to my collection. It's peach and it doesn't show up pink like other peach blushes I have. It looks boring in the pan, but I always look forward to wearing this when I go out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Spank is very lovely too. It looks so pale that I was afraid it would be powdery on my NC35 skin, but it's not! Very pigmented and in some angle, I can see a bit peach when i wear it. 

I have 6 of their blushes and 1 eyeshadow, and even though I didn't see them in person before I ordered, their products did not disappoint me at all. Well, in exception of X-Rated since the color is too deep for me, so it's a little hard for me to wear. But overall, I'm very satisfied with my purchase 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




For those who haven't tried them, I suggest you get at least one product from them. They're really lovely


----------



## aziajs (Aug 30, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jazm1n3s* 

 
_I think Foreplay doesn't get enough love. I LOVE that one! I love my other R&R blushes too but Foreplay is unique to my collection. It's peach and it doesn't show up pink like other peach blushes I have. It looks boring in the pan, but I always look forward to wearing this when I go out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Spank is very lovely too. It looks so pale that I was afraid it would be powdery on my NC35 skin, but it's not! Very pigmented and in some angle, I can see a bit peach when i wear it. 

I have 6 of their blushes and 1 eyeshadow, and even though I didn't see them in person before I ordered, their products did not disappoint me at all. Well, in exception of X-Rated since the color is too deep for me, so it's a little hard for me to wear. But overall, I'm very satisfied with my purchase 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




For those who haven't tried them, I suggest you get at least one product from them. They're really lovely 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'm nervous about Foreplay.  It does look SUPER boring in the pan from the pics I've seen.  But more than that, I don't think it will show up.  I'm an NC45.

Having said that, I was afraid that Spank wouldn't show up or if it did it would be ashy.  But, it really does give the perfect, soft flush and again I'm a NC45.


----------



## Morena.Doll (Aug 30, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ingenue* 

 
_I thought that XRated would be a dupe for NARS Taj Mahal... it's not. Sooo.... I'm going to keep both (I was going to give one away).

I think that Shameless is a dupe for NARS Oasis, but I'm not sure so I'm going to swatch one -- go to the store -- and swatch the other.

I'm wearing LOST eyeshadow today with MAC Lithe pigment... it's gorgeous and flattering on all skin tones._

 
Xrated a dupe for Taj Mahal? Did you mean All Nighter?

Shameless and Oasis are definitely not identical.


----------



## Bonitinha (Aug 30, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_I'm nervous about Foreplay.  It does look SUPER boring in the pan from the pics I've seen.  But more than that, I don't think it will show up.  I'm an NC45.

Having said that, I was afraid that Spank wouldn't show up or if it did it would be ashy.  But, it really does give the perfect, soft flush and again I'm a NC45._

 
I wasn't sure about Foreplay either, but I ended up really liking it.  I like to use it on the apples and use bronzer to contour.  But yeah, it looks blah in the pan for sure.


----------



## Ingenue (Aug 31, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Morena.Doll* 

 
_Xrated a dupe for Taj Mahal? Did you mean All Nighter?

Shameless and Oasis are definitely not identical._

 

I did mean all nighter.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'm a goober. But it looked really ORANGE in the pan... it goes on reddish. Taj Mahal goes on a true orange with a gold shimmer.


----------



## aziajs (Aug 31, 2010)

FYI...just got my latest order.  The Chenille pressed powder is a perfect match for NC45 & NW43.  Resha did a great review on it here with swatches + product pics:

Rock & Republic Exhibition Pressed Powder in Chenille

*UPDATE #1*
OOOOOHHH...but  I was pissed when I got it.  I could tell the box had been opened.  The stickers were out of place and there were fingerprints on the back.  I would have called them bust since they act so funny about everything, I just wiped off the first layer of powder with alcohol and wiped the outside of the packaging with alcohol too.  I couldn't tell 100% if the powder had been swatched so I sanitized to be safe.

*UPDATE #2*
So, I called and they said I could return it and they would exchange it, if they found it defective.  If I include a receipt for the shipping they will credit that as well.  The problem is that by the time I they receive it back, process the return and re-send it, I am looking at 2-3 weeks, which is nuts to me.  I told them I would re-order and return what I have.  That way I could have another one in my hand by next week.  I hate shit like this.  Aaaand, I don't know if they are going to be on some shady shit and determine that it's not defective and return it back to me they way they did the above poster with the primer issue.  Ugh!!


----------



## Tatyiona (Sep 4, 2010)

Beauty Story is having another Rock & Republic sale on Labor Day! If you haven't already registered BEAUTY STORY | Register


----------



## jazm1n3s (Sep 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tatyiona* 

 
_Beauty Story is having another Rock & Republic sale on Labor Day! If you haven't already registered BEAUTY STORY | Register_

 
Are you sure? Because I didn't see it anywhere on their website. I personally would love another sale if they have code like last time.

EDIT: Nevermind, I saw it under the beauty blowout. But if they don't have any additional code other than 50% off sale, ordering directly from R&R website will be cheaper. I want to get Bedroom blush so bad!


----------



## Vixxan (Sep 4, 2010)

Have any of you tried the tinted illuminizer and if so do you like it?


----------



## Morena.Doll (Sep 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jazm1n3s* 

 
_Are you sure? Because I didn't see it anywhere on their website. I personally would love another sale if they have code like last time.

EDIT: Nevermind, I saw it under the beauty blowout. But if they don't have any additional code other than 50% off sale, ordering directly from R&R website will be cheaper. I want to get Bedroom blush so bad!_

 
Get Bedroom, you'll love it!


----------



## jazm1n3s (Sep 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Morena.Doll* 

 
_Get Bedroom, you'll love it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
lol, such an enabler! I was about to pull the trigger yesterday, but it was sold out already 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hopefully they have better sale on Beauty Story on Monday.


----------



## aziajs (Sep 10, 2010)

For those wondering about Call Me blush....

 Quote:

  Dear Rock and Republic Online Customer,


Thank you for contacting us.

We do apologize but the Pressed Blush in "Call Me" is no longer
available and will not be restocked on our online store.

We do understand that a number of people really liked the item and
will be forwarding the information to our development team.

If you have any further questions, please contact us.  
 
This is the reply that Jessiebanana (Makeup Alley) got when she emailed R&R.


----------



## Shypo (Sep 10, 2010)

Oh well.....so much for that lemming.  I guess I'll  have to be satisfied with my 4629 other blushes......


----------



## Vixxan (Sep 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shypo* 

 
_Oh well.....so much for that lemming.  I guess I'll  have to be satisfied with my 4629 other blushes...... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 

LOL Addicts are never satisfied.


----------



## aziajs (Sep 10, 2010)

I am obsessed with getting Call Me now.  I hope I can catch it on HauteLook or something.


----------



## openexpression (Sep 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_I am obsessed with getting Call Me now.  I hope I can catch it on HauteLook or something._

 
Ditto...I really wish I had heard about Rock and Republic before. I check Hautelook every morning and I saw the sale but had never heard of the brand before. I didn't start to pay attention until everyone was doing their hauls and the ladies at LHCF started raving about them. I checked out swatches and googled as much as I could online but the info was really limited. With that said, I love my Lust and All Nighter blushes...but if Call Me ever reappears, it is MINE!


----------



## Bonitinha (Sep 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_I am obsessed with getting Call Me now.  I hope I can catch it on HauteLook or something._

 
If you subscribe to Gilt, Hautelook, Beauty Story, Ideeli, etc and they do a R&R sale -- log on the second the sale starts and scroll down to Call Me blush immediately.  It literally sells out in the first minute!  Crazy!  I really don't know how I lucked out and snagged it at the lat Hautelook sale.  But it is worth hunting down!


----------



## jazm1n3s (Sep 16, 2010)

For those of you who don't know yet, R&R is giving $25 credit if you sign up to their website. They have a referral thing going on like Hautelook and Beauty Story, except with them, both of you will get $25 each.

Honestly, I don't know if you can still get the credit if you sign up on your own, because I signed up under somebody else myself, and I got the credit *instantly* before i even purchase anything. The person who referred you will get credit only if you make a purchase, but you will get the credit just by signing up.

I don't know if i can post this here, but below is the link if you guys want to sign up:

https://secure.rockandrepublic.com/s...ccdc9693a79c76

Now i just need to wait until they restock their blushes. Hopefully they'll still have the 50% off going on when they do.


----------



## pinguina (Sep 16, 2010)

I just tried signing up without a refferal and I will only get the credit once someone I refer makes their first purchase 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh well, worth a try!

Although I did get an email once I signed up saying that I would get 10% off my first order for signing up! (Can't be combined with any other promotions and must be used within 3 months of issue).


----------



## jazm1n3s (Sep 16, 2010)

Maybe you can try to unsubscribe and sign up again? Or use another email?

Although everything is almost gone now, I didn't even get to purchase anything 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh well, I'm hoping they'll restock today.


----------



## openexpression (Sep 16, 2010)

Does anyone know what is going on with the R&R website? I signed up under the referral link and last night I had a tab that said "My Rewards" with the $25 credit. I signed in today and the "My Rewards" tab is nowhere to be found.


----------



## Vixxan (Sep 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *openexpression* 

 
_Does anyone know what is going on with the R&R website? I signed up under the referral link and last night I had a tab that said "My Rewards" with the $25 credit. I signed in today and the "My Rewards" tab is nowhere to be found._

 
I don't know but several of my followers are reporting the same thing. I called Rock & Republic and the gave me some bull about the credits are there and that my followers have to make a purchase to get it. I am so done with them this is a very low thing to pull.


----------



## Vixxan (Sep 16, 2010)

I just spoke with them again and they have no intentions of honoring their advertised $25 credit. I have been give a million stories about this promotion from Rock & Republic. They told me that the person signing up has to make a $75 dollar purchase. I told them that their email does not state that and they said that is how they are going to do it now.

I was also told that you can only refer one friend and again I told them that is not what their email said. Of course they said that is how they are going to do it now. 

All of my readers that signed up for this promotion got nothing but lied too. 

As of now they are going to have a supervisor call me and explain to me that they can do whatever they want with this promotion. 

I am not going to do business with this company anymore. This is just bad business and I can't support this kind of bait and switch tactic.


----------



## openexpression (Sep 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Vixxan* 

 
_I just spoke with them again and they have no intentions of honoring their advertised $25 credit. I have been give a million stories about this promotion from Rock & Republic. They told me that the person signing up has to make a $75 dollar purchase. I told them that their email does not state that and they said that is how they are going to do it now.

I was also told that you can only refer one friend and again I told them that is not what their email said. Of course they said that is how they are going to do it now. 

All of my readers that signed up for this promotion got nothing but lied too. 

As of now they are going to have a supervisor call me and explain to me that they can do whatever they want with this promotion. 

I am not going to do business with this company anymore. This is just bad business and I can't support this kind of bait and switch tactic._

 
OMG!!! Thanks Vixxan. That is some bull! I will not buy anything either...I really wanted Call Me and Bedroom, but I won't patronize those tactics. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Does anyone know how if the original company (in this case R&R) gets any proceeds from the sales that are on Hautelook, Gilt, Ideeli, etc.?


----------



## openexpression (Sep 16, 2010)

lol...Vixxan...I just checked my account with them again and now the "My Rewards" tab is back and the credit is there.
But...they have now included restrictions of $75 minimum order AND only 1 credit can be used per order...lol. I hope you guys who placed orders get yours! I think I'm good with my Lust and All-Nighter blushes...this fiasco has totally turned me off from them!


----------



## aziajs (Sep 18, 2010)

Well, in unrelated news I was able to get All Nighter before the sale ended and I love it!  My 2nd favorite!


----------



## Ingenue (Sep 19, 2010)

Ack! I see Rock & Republic is still cutting up.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I went to the store on Thursday and they had one more Call Me Blush in there. I almost got it... but I have enough. If one of you ladies wants it, it's at the Beverly Hills store. According to the salesperson the makeup line is going away. Period. Once it's gone online, it's gone. 

I'm really saddened by the business practices of this company. They had such a gem with this makeup line. And it's just a shame that they decided to let it go and screw over a couple of customers in the process.


----------



## Vixxan (Sep 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_Well, in unrelated news I was able to get All Nighter before the sale ended and I love it!  My 2nd favorite!_

 
I'm glad that you got it. What is your first favorite?


----------



## aziajs (Sep 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Vixxan* 

 
_I'm glad that you got it. What is your first favorite?_

 
Spank.....I loooooooove that blush.


----------



## Ingenue (Sep 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_Spank.....I loooooooove that blush._

 
Oh yeah, that one is the BEST blush that they have. First one I ever got from R&R. There is NOTHING like that pink. And it's pigmented... even on brown skin! Love that blush!


----------



## Vixxan (Sep 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_Spank.....I loooooooove that blush._

 
I didn't get my hands on that one before the Rock & Republic nightmare started and I doubt that I will be getting it now. My top three blushes from R&R are:
1. Shameless
2. Seduce
3. All Nighter


----------



## Vixxan (Sep 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ingenue* 

 
_Oh yeah, that one is the BEST blush that they have. First one I ever got from R&R. There is NOTHING like that pink. And it's pigmented... even on brown skin! Love that blush!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
It looked like a pale orange on my screen so I didn't get it when I had the chance 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## aziajs (Sep 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ingenue* 

 
_Oh yeah, that one is the BEST blush that they have. First one I ever got from R&R. There is NOTHING like that pink. And it's pigmented... even on brown skin! Love that blush!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yes!!  I am debating on buying Tease.  Do you have it?  Any thoughts?  I think that will be it for me unless I can pick up Call Me buy some miracle.  Although I do want another pressed powder.


----------



## Vixxan (Sep 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_Yes!!  I am debating on buying Tease.  Do you have it?  Any thoughts?  I think that will be it for me unless I can pick up Call Me buy some miracle.  Although I do want another pressed powder._

 

I have Tease and it's my least favorite of all of them. I have to pile it on for it to show up just a little bit. Call Me is really nice on brown skin but Shameless and Lust are so much better.


----------



## aziajs (Sep 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Vixxan* 

 
_I have Tease and it's my least favorite of all of them. I have to pile it on for it to show up just a little bit. Call Me is really nice on brown skin but Shameless and Lust are so much better._

 
Interesting.  I have Lust and I'm not wild about it.  It's just....I don't know....ok.  I think it has a bit too much shimmer for me.


----------



## Vixxan (Sep 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_Interesting.  I have Lust and I'm not wild about it.  It's just....I don't know....ok.  I think it has a bit too much shimmer for me._

 
LOL

That's exactly what I don't like about call me. Disco cheeks to go.


----------



## aziajs (Sep 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Vixxan* 

 
_LOL

That's exactly what I don't like about call me. Disco cheeks to go._

 
Gotcha!  LOL


----------



## Vixxan (Sep 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_Gotcha!  LOL_

 
Did you see that swatches that I posted of them? Tease will show up with a lot of work and for me there is not special about it on my skin tone. Call me applied over my foundation looks like shimmer. 

Also, I did get the tinted primer and illuminizer. The dark (Grace) color will work fine on most dark skin tones. The illuminizer is not a tinted moisturizer it's more like a liquid mineralized skin finish. They are both very nice products. The primer adds just a touch of color nothing over powering.


----------



## aziajs (Sep 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Vixxan* 

 
_Did you see that swatches that I posted of them? Tease will show up with a lot of work and for me there is not special about it on my skin tone. Call me applied over my foundation looks like shimmer. 

Also, I did get the tinted primer and illuminizer. The dark (Grace) color will work fine on most dark skin tones. The illuminizer is not a tinted moisturizer it's more like a liquid mineralized skin finish. They are both very nice products. The primer adds just a touch of color nothing over powering._

 
I did.  I think you said you are an NC50...is that correct?  You have a slightly deeper complexion so it's always a little hard to gauge how colors will show up on me.  Not to mention with differences in lighting, camera settings and monitor settings it is always hard to see what products really look like.  For instance, your swatch of All Nighter looks a little different on your skin versus mine.


----------



## Vixxan (Sep 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_I did.  I think you said you are an NC50...is that correct?  You have a slightly deeper complexion so it's always a little hard to gauge how colors will show up on me.  Not to mention with differences in lighting, camera settings and monitor settings it is always hard to see what products really look like.  For instance, your swatch of All Nighter looks a little different on your skin versus mine._

 
I am NC50. That's a good point. I just tried tease and call me on my son's (he doesn't like you anymore) are he is around nc40 and they both show up. On his arm call me is a beautiful peachy gold color and tease is a pretty pale pink.


----------



## Ingenue (Sep 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Vixxan* 

 
_It looked like a pale orange on my screen so I didn't get it when I had the chance 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




._

 
Oh it's not orange at ALL! It's a cool pink.


----------



## Ingenue (Sep 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_Yes!! I am debating on buying Tease. Do you have it? Any thoughts? I think that will be it for me unless I can pick up Call Me buy some miracle. Although I do want another pressed powder._

 
I do have tease... it's a little more 'plummy' in comparison to Spank. I still prefer Spank though. Tease can be a little warm on me. I'm NC43 for comparison.


----------



## Bonitinha (Sep 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ingenue* 

 
_I do have tease... it's a little more 'plummy' in comparison to Spank. I still prefer Spank though. Tease can be a little warm on me. I'm NC43 for comparison._

 
I have Tease also -- it almost goes on like MAC Azalea Blossom on me (i am NW 20-25).  Kind of a cool toned lilac.  

I love Spank because it is not tool cool or warm.  Kinda a peachy pink on me.

I also love Call Me -- it doesn't appear shimmery on me.  More of a glowy natural look, which I love.  Interesting how it shows up so shimmery on some!

I am bummed the cosmetic line is going out and that their customer service is so poor.  Someone drove that line right into the ground


----------



## ChicagoLyds (Sep 23, 2010)

Just an FYI - Ideeli has a sale today...Spank is available for $18 each.


----------



## aziajs (Sep 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ChicagoLyds* 

 
_Just an FYI - Ideeli has a sale today...Spank is available for $18 each._

 
When I logged on all of the makeup was gone.  I didn't even see it on the site at all.


----------



## pinguina (Oct 2, 2010)

Spank is the one that I've always been interested in. It looks like a really nice, somewhat neutral colour. Now I'm scared to order it off the R&R website, even though it looks like they have all the blushes back in stock. Plus I would have to get it sent to a relative who lives in Florida, then have her bring it at Christmas. I would be afraid that it would arrive broken and I wouldn't know it until I received it in a couple months. 
Maybe I should just wait for another hautelook sale? The only problem is that I always get charged alot for duty and the product ends up not being cheaper for me at all.
Lol I'm so conflicted! I don't want to support the brand if they are treating their customers so poorly, but at the same time I've wanted that blush for awhile.


----------



## pinguina (Oct 2, 2010)

Now I remember why I've never order off the R&R website even though they ship to Canada. I just checked and regular ground shipping would be $23 CDN.. Insanity!


----------



## coffeegal (Oct 21, 2010)

openexpression said:


> But...they have now included restrictions of $75 minimum order AND only 1 credit can be used per order...lol. I hope you guys who placed orders get yours! I think I'm good with my Lust and All-Nighter blushes...this fiasco has totally turned me off from them!


  	You just need to add $75 worth of merchandise your cart, before applying the ROCKCOSMETICS 50% off coupon.  The credit shows up automatically in your cart.  For example, I got 2 eyeshadows and a lip gloss for $17 shipped after coupon and credit.  Not bad in my opinion.


----------



## Brownye20 (Oct 30, 2010)

Ladies quick question... I have NARS Taj Mahal but I wanted to know if R&R All Nighter look Similar to it? Thx for your help!


----------



## Morena.Doll (Oct 30, 2010)

Brownye20 said:


> Ladies quick question... I have NARS Taj Mahal but I wanted to know if R&R All Nighter look Similar to it? Thx for your help!


	I own both and they are not identical.


----------



## Vixxan (Nov 3, 2010)

I don't find them similar at all.


----------



## Tatyiona (Dec 24, 2010)

I bit the bullet and bought the bronzer since I cant find any swatches or reviews.


----------



## Vixxan (Jan 12, 2011)

I have the Rock and Republic bronzer listed for $225. I will give you a really quick review on it. Don't buy it. I don't find it to be anything special. It's OK but I would not pay anymore than $10 for it.


----------



## SMMY (Feb 22, 2011)

FYI: Rock & Republic has a bunch of brush, eye shadow and lip gloss sets up for clearance here
  	the code rockcosmetics gets you an additional 50% off. I just picked up the brush and eye shadow trio set with a referral from someone else for $37. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I can't wait to get my hands on these brushes.


----------



## jiji1981 (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi..i know its been a while but i read u didnt want ur R & R blush in tease..u willing to sell it? thnx


----------



## Ingenue (Jul 1, 2011)

Have ya'll seen this?





  	I ordered yesterday and its out for delivery TODAY. Here's hoping everything's intact...


----------



## Ingenue (Jul 1, 2011)

So it looks like plenty of people lost their minds and bought up all the goodies. Mine just got here. ONE shadow was cracked all to be damned and it's already sold out. So I'm just going to re-seal it and go on about my life. Yep.


----------



## Shypo (Jul 3, 2011)

I'm still annoyed that I never got my hands on Call Me blush - somewhere along the line I ended up with an extra blush in 'Contrived'.......


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 3, 2011)

Shypo said:


> I'm still annoyed that I never got my hands on Call Me blush - somewhere along the line I ended up with an extra blush in 'Contrived'.......



 	You aren't the only one that is kicking her self over the blushes. I've been looking for All Nighter for a while now. I do have Immoral so that makes me happy.


----------

